# possible "yard accident"



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

im pretty sure my 10 month old female APBT has been knocked up by my neighbors mongrel dog. one day when i let my girl out to do her business i noticed my dogs were goin nuts so i went to investigate and i see this dog in my yard. i called animal control and had them take care of the problem and the guy took the dog and returned him to the owner. my dog was only out for a couple mins so i didnt think much of it but now shes showing "signs". i called the vet and they say my only option for abortion would be to spay her. i have zero intentions on spaying my dog. so, i ask you all, do i have any options on this possible pregnancy? id really rather not risk the health of my dog having puppies by some random animal. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She is very young and because the sire is a mixed dog hecky yes I would abort that litter you can abort that pregnancy without spaying her. Why did they tell you that you couldn't?

There are a few options 

Prostaglandin 

Dopamine agonists such as Prolactin 

Epostane

Mifepristone (RU486)

These are all drugs that can be used to terminate a pregnancy in dogs. I would be calling another vet if they are not willing to help you without spaying her.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> She is very young and because the sire is a mixed dog hecky yes I would abort that litter you can abort that pregnancy without spaying her. Why did they tell you that you couldn't?
> 
> There are a few options
> 
> ...


i called 2 different vets in town and they both said the same thing to me. i will have to try another then and see what they say. thanks! i have zero experience in this sort of thing.

i was told that they removed the stuff from the market that could help me. something like that. said it was no longer available.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Performance Kennels will chime in as well. How long ago did this happen? Do you know approximately how far along she is? Has the vet examined her or did they just talk to you over the phone?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Some vets won't do abortions without spaying but some will ... Keep calling around there has to be one vet that will do it. The other option would be to allow her to have the pups and then cull the entire litter. I know it sounds cruel but honestly it's for the best.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Performance Kennels will chime in as well. How long ago did this happen? Do you know approximately how far along she is? Has the vet examined her or did they just talk to you over the phone?


this was about 3 weeks ago. and im just talking to people on the phone, i havent had her in the vet yet. so far, everyone is just telling me i have to have her spayed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah you might have to if you can't find a vet who will do the abort without spaying her. That really sucks she is so young that I would hate for her to have puppies but it's been done. If she has them though I would have the entire litter culled. What were your plans for her? Did you plan on showing her?


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yeah you might have to if you can't find a vet who will do the abort without spaying her. That really sucks she is so young that I would hate for her to have puppies but it's been done. If she has them though I would have the entire litter culled. What were your plans for her? Did you plan on showing her?


yeah this has become quite the problem. called about 10 vets and so far they all insist on spaying. i didnt plan on showing her but i was keeping my options open for breeding her for personal use in the future. i keep my dogs separate, wasnt planning on a neighbor not containing his.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Some vets won't do abortions without spaying but some will ... Keep calling around there has to be one vet that will do it. The other option would be to allow her to have the pups and then cull the entire litter. I know it sounds cruel but honestly it's for the best.


If you can't abort in your area without spaying- I would do this


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I here you rob the best most painless thing for your dog if you can't find a vet to abort without spaying would be be to spay and abort. But if you want to keep her intact then she will have to give birth to those pups and honestly I would just cull them because they are mutts. I am really sorry your in this position that really sucks for you and your dog. I had no idea they removed the injection/pill drugs off the market. Your in a really messed up situation.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> If you can't abort in your area without spaying- I would do this


im in maryland and i dont mind making a daytrip to a vet that would abort without spaying. i would really like to avoid culling an entire litter of puppies if i can. if anyone knows a vet in my area that would do this sort of thing, let me know. otherwise, im gonna keep calling around.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I here you rob the best most painless thing for your dog if you can't find a vet to abort without spaying would be be to spay and abort. But if you want to keep her intact then she will have to give birth to those pups and honestly I would just cull them because they are mutts. I am really sorry your in this position that really sucks for you and your dog. I had no idea they removed the injections drugs off the market. Your in a really messed up situation.


yes, this is pretty frustrating. all because my neighbor cant keep his dog in his yard. i do know this, if anything bad happens to my dog because of this guy there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Let me look into this and see what I can find. Also PK might know of something as well.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

rob32 said:


> yes, this is pretty frustrating. all because my neighbor cant keep his dog in his yard. i do know this, if anything bad happens to my dog because of this guy there will be hell to pay.


I would be ready to kick some tail right about now. I know you have some nice dogs from TG. I would be livid.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I would be ready to kick some tail right about now. I know you have some nice dogs from TG. I would be livid.


yeah, this is my girl off el ***** that i got at the end of last year. and im pretty pissed. i dont like the guy anyway, hes not what you would call a good neighbor. hopefully im wrong and im just imagining these signs. its still pretty early so im gonna hope for the best.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

If you don't want to cull- maybe you can just spay and neuter all the pups and adopt them out?


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> If you don't want to cull- maybe you can just spay and neuter all the pups and adopt them out?


that would be quite expensive. also, im worried about the health risks to my dog since shes only 10 months old. push comes to shove, i will cull the litter. i will not contribute to the overpopulation of mutts around here. making a vet appointment as we speak to see what i can do.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The only other drug I know of is 
Alizin it's an injectable but it's not marketed in the US. It is also given to terminate pregnancy it works by blocking the hormones that are required for a pregnancy to continue.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Also once they use these drugs they have to go back in and clean her out. I really hope you can find a vet who will abort without spaying. I know they do it !!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Also once they use these drugs they have to go back in and clean her out. I really hope you can find a vet who will abort without spaying. I know they do it !!


i have literally called around 25 vets and none will do any abortion without spaying. im gonna try to get her in an emergency visit to see if shes pregnant for sure before i take another step.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

looks like my only option at this point is to just let her have the puppies. i have a vet appointment for an xray to make sure she is really knocked up and were gonna take it from there. this dude has just cost me quite a bit of money im sure.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh man I really hope she is not pregger's.. That it's a false pregnancy. Did you see them lock up? I am praying for you on this one bro this is really a tuff choice. I am glad you have the balls to cull those pups. Even though this is a really bad situation your doing everything you can to protect your bitch and make sure no more mutt's grow up in the world. I don't blame you for wanting to keep your girl intact. I just really hope she is not pregnant. Is your yard fenced? If not going forward you might just want to go out in the yard with your dogs when they go to the bathroom that way if any more wonder's show up you can make sure nothing happens.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Oh man I really hope she is not pregger's.. That it's a false pregnancy. Did you see them lock up? I am praying for you on this one bro this is really a tuff choice. I am glad you have the balls to cull those pups. Even though this is a really bad situation your doing everything you can to protect your bitch and make sure no more mutt's grow up in the world. I don't blame you for wanting to keep your girl intact. I just really hope she is not pregnant. Is your yard fenced? If not going forward you might just want to go out in the yard with your dogs when they go to the bathroom that way if any more wonder's show up you can make sure nothing happens.


nope, never saw them tied up, just saw that mutt of his running around my yard the same time my puppy was. at the time, i didnt know whose dog it was so i basically opened the gate to my fence and chased him out of the yard.

im hoping for anything besides a litter of puppies right now. got an appointment which is gonna cost me a couple hundred bucks just to see if she is pregnant. not to mention any fees i may end up paying if there are complications.

i am willing to cull an entire litter of puppies if i have to but im also considering raising them until they are of age where the local shelter will take them in. at least theyll spay or neuter them all before they will adopt. ill cross that bridge when i get to it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Also if it was only for a few minutes it's unlikely that she took. Usually they have to be together a lot longer than 5-10 minutes for conception to occur. I will just wait to see what your vet says. But I am hoping that this is a false pregnancy that can happen.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How long did you leave your dog outside unattended? It does not sound like very long, also do you know how long your dog had been in season? Like how many days? Next question is how long ago did his happen?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oops I didn't read all the posts and just saw she was out like 5-10 mins. Most times when dogs tie it will be for around 30min or longer. Dog's can do quickies  lol 
My guess is your female is not pregnant and if she is showing signs it could just be a false pregnancy.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Also if it was only for a few minutes it's unlikely that she took. Usually they have to be together a lot longer than 5-10 minutes for conception to occur. I will just wait to see what your vet says. But I am hoping that this is a false pregnancy that can happen.


im hoping for this too. and they were only together for 10 mins tops. i tend to just let her outside as soon as i walk in the door, get myself settled then let her back in. never a long time. as for the false pregnancy, i ran into that last year with another female i have. this dog had been inside of a magnum kennel or under my direct supervision 24/7 and she was showing signs of pregnancy. at the time i had never heard of a false pregnancy so i was getting ready for puppies that never happened. i DID wonder how some dog knocked her up since she was literally under lock and key whenever i wasnt around. i knew there was a reason i usually stick to male dogs....i feel like a father just found out his daughter just got pregnant by some loser, unemployed drug, addict or something.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa won't they abort litters without spaying? When did this stop happening??? I know they have drugs out there too that can terminate a dog's pregnancy and you follow up with a D&C. Are you aware of them removing these drugs from the market? Or does it very from state to state?


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> How long did you leave your dog outside unattended? It does not sound like very long, also do you know how long your dog had been in season? Like how many days? Next question is how long ago did his happen?


 happened on may 24th. i didnt think anything of but at the time since she wasnt with the dog for long and i never saw them tied or anything. she had probably been in season for a week and a half or so but im not a great judge of time.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Dang this sucks!I hope this is a false pregnancy.I think culling would be the better option rather than waiting till they're old enough and then taking them to the pound.They will most likely probably be pts when there anyways.Hopefully you won't have to make that decision though.Good luck!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

rob32 said:


> i feel like a father just found out his daughter just got pregnant by some loser, unemployed drug, addict or something.


:rofl: you poor thing! I had a dog on a chain set up years ago and the poor thing got gang raped by a few males and when she had the pups they all looked different from the different males. The dogs had jumped the fence to breed her and I will never leave an in heat bitch where a male could get her. My friend lives in the mountains and same thing happened to him but it was a coyote that got his dog. The pups were very interesting!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Lisa won't they abort litters without spaying? When did this stop happening??? I know they have drugs out there too that can terminate a dog's pregnancy and you follow up with a DNC. Are you aware of them removing these drugs from the market? Or does it very from state to state?


after chatting with the vet for a while he said they are removing those drugs from the market due to the really bad side effects that they had. evidently there was a chance your dog would get an infection and die from it. and none of these vets around here were willing to abort without spaying. i called them all.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

PLEASE ROB FOR ME CULL THOSE PUPS!! DO NOT let them go into shelters all they are going to do is place them with idiots. Even if they can't reproduce they can still attack a human or a child if they turn out to be unsound. You never know when your dealing with mutts what they will produce.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

rob32 said:


> after chatting with the vet for a while he said they are removing those drugs from the market due to the really bad side effects that they had. evidently there was a chance your dog would get an infection and die from it. and none of these vets around here were willing to abort without spaying. i called them all.


Ok well that makes sense. I know there are side effects with any drug. And as always with abortions of any sort there are risks involved.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> PLEASE ROB FOR ME CULL THOSE PUPS!! DO NOT let them go into shelters all they are going to do is place them with idiots. Even if they can't reproduce they can still attack a human or a child if they turn out to be unsound. You never know when your dealing with mutts what they will produce.


:goodpost::goodpost: I agree!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Dang this sucks!I hope this is a false pregnancy.I think culling would be the better option rather than waiting till they're old enough and then taking them to the pound.They will most likely probably be pts when there anyways.Hopefully you won't have to make that decision though.Good luck!


the pound here actually adopts out pit bull type dogs at least or else i wouldnt consider it an option. theyre somewhat pit bull friendly. in fact, about half of their dogs are some type of pit bull mix id say. im still not sure and ill make the decision after i find out for sure whats what with my girl.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> PLEASE ROB FOR ME CULL THOSE PUPS!! DO NOT let them go into shelters all they are going to do is place them with idiots. Even if they can't reproduce they can still attack a human or a child if they turn out to be unsound. You never know when your dealing with mutts what they will produce.


good point. i probably wont shelter them. im just tired, have been up all night working then dealing with this mess since i got home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Lisa won't they abort litters without spaying? When did this stop happening??? I know they have drugs out there too that can terminate a dog's pregnancy and you follow up with a D&C. Are you aware of them removing these drugs from the market? Or does it very from state to state?


I'm not too sure what the options are right now I have not had to deal with a spay/abort situation in along time. Next time I go to my vet I might ask him.



rob32 said:


> happened on may 24th. i didnt think anything of but at the time since she wasnt with the dog for long and i never saw them tied or anything. she had probably been in season for a week and a half or so but im not a great judge of time.


Other than Siren having morning sickness you could not tell she is pregnant. (BTW I think we have puppies YAY!!!) She was bred on May 25th and this would be the 4th week. In the 4th week you can feel pups by palpating her if you know what you are doing or you can do an ultrasound. After the 4th week you can no longer feel them as fluid starts to build around them to protect the pups. If she is pregnant you will start to see signs in about 3 weeks and you dog would be due at the end of July. Dixie had a false pregnancy after we bred her and when we went to do x-rays it showed she was barren. She got big and swollen like she had puppies but there was nothing there. False pregnancy is a pain in the BUTT!

What is she doing that makes you think she is acting pregnant?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know this is all a shock right now and you can only take things one step at a time. But if it turns out for the worst and she's pregger's. Just cull the pups nothing good can come out of it. That is what I would do without hesitation but I can't force you to do that. I just feel like it's the right thing to do with the state our breed is in.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Rob if you won't cull them send them to me I will LMAO!!! It's going to be ok I am thinking positive right now I really don't think she's pregger's she would have had to be outside a lot longer than that.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I'm not too sure what the options are right now I have not had to deal with a spay/abort situation in along time. Next time I go to my vet I might ask him.
> 
> Other than Siren having morning sickness you could not tell she is pregnant. (BTW I think we have puppies YAY!!!) She was bred on May 25th and this would be the 4th week. In the 4th week you can feel pups by palpating her if you know what you are doing or you can do an ultrasound. After the 4th week you can no longer feel them as fluid starts to build around them to protect the pups. If she is pregnant you will start to see signs in about 3 weeks and you dog would be due at the end of July. Dixie had a false pregnancy after we bred her and when we went to do x-rays it showed she was barren. She got big and swollen like she had puppies but there was nothing there. False pregnancy is a pain in the BUTT!
> 
> What is she doing that makes you think she is acting pregnant?


shes not doing anything different and shes not gotten fat or anything but her nipples have gotten bigger. i have owned a bunch of male dogs but have very little experience with females so i wasnt sure if it just her growing up or what. then i remembered the loose dog in my yard that day.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Rob if you won't cull them send them to me I will LMAO!!! It's going to be ok I am thinking positive right now I really don't think she's pregger's she would have had to be outside a lot longer than that.


oh i can cull them its just not a pleasant task. i could always sell them on craigslist as lockjaw gatormouf puppies for a couple grand each. before i get flamed that was a joke.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some rare baltimore gator's!! Put me down for 2!!! I hope you get some blue/purple/pink tri's!!!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some rare baltimore gator's!! Put me down for 2!!! I hope you get some blue/purple/pink tri's!!!


sadie, i like you, but i only sell puppies in bulk. you have to buy at least 3 at a time. theyre gonna be the ultra rare plaid purple reverse brindle.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok deal! Since I know they are going to be about 5,000 a pup I will have to start saving now!!! LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Put me down for a few of them plaids!Me and Sadie's gunna start a breeding program.Them pups gunna be off the chain!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Girl we gonna have some of the baddest gatormouf's in the south! Getcha money tight and right YO!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: I was gonna come back at that one but can't!All I did was bust out laughing :rofl:


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

ya know, i dont normally go for the fad breeding for color but if i really could breed litters of purple plaid reverse brindle dogs i would totally do it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Y'all are silly lol. Goodluck Rob!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Terrible situation, Rob. Hopefully she's not in pup, mate. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Terrible situation, Rob. Hopefully she's not in pup, mate. Fingers crossed!


yeah, im still holding out hope. my vet appointment is for july 7th so ill know for certain what is going on when they do the xrays.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

to do x rays your dog has to be further alone the spines have not developed yet. bigger nipples is a sign she is maturing not pregnant. No milk starts to develop till right before birth.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> to do x rays your dog has to be further alone the spines have not developed yet. bigger nipples is a sign she is maturing not pregnant. No milk starts to develop till right before birth.


the vet said x rays will work 35 days after the day of conception, if it happened. my appointment is set for july 7th, which is enough time since this dog was in my yard on may 24th. like i said, i might really be flipping out over nothing. im not very experienced with female dogs since the only other female dog ive owned as an adult was fully grown when she was given to me. this is my little girl though and im not going to take any chances with her. im one of those guys that takes his dogs to the vet over pretty much everything


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

man i hope everything turns out ok. i had a similar thing happen about 3 yrs ago. my bailey came into heat the day after i got her. i knew she was getting close but i didnt know THAT close lol. i had not gotten a kennel/crate yet so she stayed in the sunroom while we werent home w/ windows cracked. ill have you know the matted up 12 inch tall mutt dog from across the street climbed my fence and pried his way in. it all happened right before i got home because as soon as i opened the door i freaked out and that dog jetted. they hadnt locked up yet. she was spayed 4 weeks later.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

duckyp0o77 said:


> man i hope everything turns out ok. i had a similar thing happen about 3 yrs ago. my bailey came into heat the day after i got her. i knew she was getting close but i didnt know THAT close lol. i had not gotten a kennel/crate yet so she stayed in the sunroom while we werent home w/ windows cracked. ill have you know the matted up 12 inch tall mutt dog from across the street climbed my fence and pried his way in. it all happened right before i got home because as soon as i opened the door i freaked out and that dog jetted. they hadnt locked up yet. she was spayed 4 weeks later.


and i thought i tried too hard to get laid! when i got my girl i did so with the intentions of breeding her one day or else i would just get her spayed now too. i just didnt want her getting pregnant this young or by some random neighbors mutt. last thing i wanted to do was endanger my dog by having her get pregnant so early or help contribute to the mutt population by having a litter of curs. hopefully everything will work out and im just being paranoid about the whole thing. regardless, this dog will never leave my sight outside again, even for a minute.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i totally understand where youre comin from! i went and got a kennel THAT day as soon as my husband came home lol. thats when i started puttin my sons outgrown underwear on her backwards w/ a pantiliner LoL


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

That sucks about your girl I would be livid! Hopefully it turns out that she isnt.. Im curious do you know what kind of "mutt" the other dog was? Lol.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

dylroche1 said:


> That sucks about your girl I would be livid! Hopefully it turns out that she isnt.. Im curious do you know what kind of "mutt" the other dog was? Lol.


yeah. the neighbors dog is a pit bull type dog. i despise my neighbor so ive never chatted about him regarding bloodlines, pedigrees ect but his dog definitely isnt worthy to be bred imo. i wouldnt mind so much if my neighbors dog was a Gr Ch or something


----------

